# how big are your 6 year olds feet???



## smelly07

My daughter has size 13 feet and is 6 years old.....this means her next shoe size up is 'adult' size 1....:wacko: i think for her age thats huge and she looks like a little clown with her massive feet bless her...i'm hoping they slow down...

her feet are much bigger than a few of her friends but as i cant go round asking all the parents in the plaground how big their childs feet are... i thought i would ask for comparison here :haha: ....


----------



## RachA

I know my son isn't 6 but he 4 and at the last check was 11 1/2. going on past performance he will grow a size a year and that will be 13 1/2 at least. 

I wouldn't worry too much - it might be that she is going to be taller when she is an adult and therefore her feet will be in proportion


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

Dsd is going to be 7, and it depends on the shoe. She is a 1 or a 2. So that seems normal.


----------



## mommyof3co

Casen is 6.5 and is in a 12-13. Here the size 1 is considered youth/kids, not adult


----------



## sarah0108

my brother is 6 and i think he is a 11-12


----------



## sunbeam

my little girl is 6 next month and shes a size 9. but small feet do run in our family and im only in a size 4 :shrug:


----------



## ~KACI~

My best friends little girl is 5 and is already size 1.

My little girl is 3 and already a 11:shock: Her brother is only half a size bigger :lol:


----------



## JASMAK

Makena is 6 and size 2. She is very tall...and I don't think there is anything abnormal about big feet, just means they are taller perhaps. That's all. You can't compare a child whose parents are maybe 5 feet, with a child whose parents are 6 foot something....and likely, that is probably what it boils down to.


----------



## smelly07

~KACI~ said:


> My best friends little girl is 5 and is already size 1.
> 
> My little girl is 3 and already a 11:shock: Her brother is only half a size bigger :lol:

BLIMEY!!!!:wacko:


My daughter is quite tall. i'm just thinking her feet need to slow down soon so she gets some proper wear out of her shoes....:haha:

thanks people x


----------



## jennijunni

My DS will be 7 next month and he wears a 13. He has small feet compared to most 7 yo. I think your DD's feet are perfect!!


----------



## nikki2512

my son was 6 years old in august and he is in size 11 shoes :)


----------



## smelly07

jennijunni said:


> My DS will be 7 next month and he wears a 13. He has small feet compared to most 7 yo. I think your DD's feet are perfect!!

Awwwwwww thanks x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

my daughter will be 6 in jan..she has size 11 xx


----------



## kelzyboo

My DD is 6 and in a size 10 but i'm only a 5-6 myself, maybe size does run in families! She is quite tall though lol x


----------



## xolily

my little brother just turned 7 in June and he's a size 2 (junior size)


----------



## steffi2

My daughter is 7 and she is wearing size 3 US size...for sneakers, she is a size 4. She has huge feet, but she is also very tall.


----------



## smiley44

my liitle girl is 6 and she's a 13.5 but then again my little man is 21 mths and a size 8 lol - my kids have big feet lol


----------



## Hannah's Mom

Hannah was 6 a couple of weeks ago and wears a size 13 x


----------



## skydragonfly

My 4th child was 6 last week and he only average height and a size 13 shoe. All my older 3 children have had bigger feet at 6 than this. My 3rd child was a size 2 at just turned 6 and my 1st was a 21/2 but they are both extremely tall children. My eldest is now 10 and a size 9 adult shoe and my 3rd child is just 8 and a size 5 adult shoe.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

smelly07 said:


> jennijunni said:
> 
> 
> My DS will be 7 next month and he wears a 13. He has small feet compared to most 7 yo. I think your DD's feet are perfect!!
> 
> Awwwwwww thanks xClick to expand...

really? My son is 7 and size 9! x


----------



## smelly07

Midnight_Fairy said:


> smelly07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennijunni said:
> 
> 
> My DS will be 7 next month and he wears a 13. He has small feet compared to most 7 yo. I think your DD's feet are perfect!!
> 
> Awwwwwww thanks xClick to expand...
> 
> really? My son is 7 and size 9! xClick to expand...

really? lol.......... i was starting to think this thread was a bit silly seeing as majority have same size or bigger feet than my daughter lol. :haha:

One of my daughters friends is nearly seven and a size 8 ....and a few more of her friends are only size 9 or 10 which prompted this thread. my youngest daughter is 2 and a size 8 :-/


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

He has really small feet lol but mine are only a 3/4 x


----------



## smelly07

WOW you have teeny tiny feet ..........NO FAIR!!


----------



## Dizzy321

My son is 5 and 2 months and is a size 13


----------



## Amy_T

My daughter turned 6 last month and is a size 2! she's very very tall though (age 10 clothes!) and same size shoe as my 10 year old cousin - i'm only a size 5 and 5'2" so she's doing well!


----------



## oOKayOo

Carly is a 13 , my youngest at 3 is a 10!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

we must all have tiny feet here!


----------



## steffi2

Mentioned earlier that my 7 year old daughter has size 3 shoe size (US), my son is 10 and is size 8 (US size), my toddler is 18 months and is wearing a size 8.


----------



## kerrie24

Aimee will be 6 in february and is in size 13,so is her best friend who is 6 months younger.


----------



## nanomey

my 3 year old size 6, 5 year old size 10, and 7 year old 11.5 
all seem quite small compared to others!t


----------



## Milty

My son just turned 8 yrs old but has worn a size 4(US) for the last 6 months.

Our feet are the same size now which means he sneaks off with my flip flops all the time!


----------



## smelly07

Milty said:


> My son just turned 8 yrs old but has worn a size 4(US) for the last 6 months.
> 
> Our feet are the same size now which means he sneaks off with my flip flops all the time!

wow !!! my daughter cant wait to get her feet in my shoes but i didnt think it would be for a while lol!!


----------



## Milty

I notice my sons feet start growing right before he grows taller.

He is pretty tall for his age at 4'4"


----------



## Skywalkersmum

My middle daughter had very large feet as a young child.She was adult size 4 by the time she was about 9/10.Thankfully they stopped growing so quickly and now, aged 16, she is a size 5.Very average :D


----------



## mandy81

smelly07 said:


> My daughter has size 13 feet and is 6 years old.....this means her next shoe size up is 'adult' size 1....:wacko: i think for her age thats huge and she looks like a little clown with her massive feet bless her...i'm hoping they slow down...
> 
> her feet are much bigger than a few of her friends but as i cant go round asking all the parents in the plaground how big their childs feet are... i thought i would ask for comparison here :haha: ....

My 5 year old is a size 11 :thumbup:

but my 9 year old still takes a size 13 the odd pair of shoes will be a size 1,
your 6 year old has the same size feet as her :haha:


----------

